
Is Slack Down? - vira28
http://slack.com
======
rbanffy
I wondered why I was enjoying work without interruptions...

Now, seriously, how do we convince people to go back to less synchronous forms
of communication such as e-mail?

~~~
meowface
Chat is pretty asynchronous for me. I only read or respond to things when my
name is mentioned or if there's something particularly relevant or important
going on.

I just mute notifications for all but the most important channels, and
sometimes even mute those while working. That way you only get a notification
for @everyone-type mentions, personal mentions, and personal messages, which
is not unlike email.

~~~
rbanffy
Even doing that, I still think it's very distracting.

~~~
judge2020
At that point, it's only distracting if you work with distracting people.
Maybe without IM the barrier to being distracting would be having to go to
your desk, but it would still be an occasional issue.

------
lquist
Thanks for the heads up I was wondering what was going on! In the future,
linking to a company's status page (almost always located at
status.companyurl) is even more helpful!
[https://status.slack.com](https://status.slack.com) in this case.

~~~
Kiro
When something is down it's almost never immediately reflected on the status
page. I always resort to Twitter.

~~~
vira28
same. didn't see anything on twitter too. (at least for the first five
minutes)

------
tomphoolery
Please link the status page next time like a normal person.

------
rdl
Tech productivity goes up 10x.

------
gtdawg
Yes.

[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=news&q=slack&sr...](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=news&q=slack&src=typd)

------
brianpayne2
While it is still working for me, I have also seen some issues with some
Office 365 services. According to Azure's Twitter account, there is also an
outage going on there (although they have yet to update their status page for
some reason).

------
tmcz26
Yep!
[https://status.slack.com/2019-05/6d7541f932dd628c](https://status.slack.com/2019-05/6d7541f932dd628c)

------
revskill
"Try Slack with your team for free" should be become "Try Slack with your team
for free with limitation of 10000 messages per month"

~~~
telesilla
The message limitation works for a small group I'm in - we just export the
messages every week and back them up to Github, so we don't really need Slack
to archive for us.

------
peterkelly
I sure hope so; then I can actually get some work done.

------
vira28
Able to access now, but I was getting error 500.

------
BWStearns
Had a glitch but seems to be working now (NYC)

------
runxel
Not. Not here.

------
jjordan
Confirmed down in Florida here.

~~~
jjordan
Back up now.

------
theandrewbailey
No.

[https://status.slack.com/](https://status.slack.com/)

Edit (from 3 minutes later): maybe.

~~~
guhcampos
I do get an error 500, trying from Brazil.

~~~
guhcampos
aaand it's back

------
jniedrauer
Working fine in WA.

------
wenbin
yes, from san francisco

